# Has anyone ever changed grass types without a full kill/reno



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

My front side yard that separates my yard from the neighbor's has St Aug. The other side of the driveway where the main front is Bermuda. I have St Aug on the small strip because the neighbors use to have a HUGE Brandford Pear which shaded the entire yard. Centipede and Bermuda would not grow and after tiring of the dirt spot, I put St Aug there about five years ago. The St Aug does great in the shade of the trees. Since I use to keep my Bermuda on the other side of the driveway at about 2 inches, it was not as noticeable that there was a different grass type - especially since the huge tree shaded the area covered by St Aug. Now that the Bermuda is at about half inch, it is very noticeable.

Two years ago, they cut the tree down, so now that area has full sun, and there is Bermuda starting to invade the St Aug. Two weeks ago I cut the St Aug at 1 inch effectively scalping it. Then I threw down a bag of big box store Bermuda (Riviera) seed with the hope that it will germinate. The St Aug is starting to green up, but I also see seedlings mixed in  .

At some point I will cut that area with the reel at about .300 inches where the St Aug will not be able to recover, but the Bermuda will.

Any thoughts on getting this to work?


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Not sure if it's been done, even more so with warm season grasses. I think cutting it at 0.30 will help the Bermuda take over quickly. You should start taking pictures to document this new challenge! Good Luck!


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

I got rained out today, so no yard work. I will be out cutting grass tomorrow as long as it dries out enough, and will start documenting with pics.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

You could always spray some MSMA. It will kill the St Aug but the Bermuda will be fine.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

to your question, yes but the other way around i suppose. neighborhood was all bermuda 419 and 2 trees in each front yard. as the tress got bigger, guess what ? i came across some leftover zeon and had to scramble to install rather immediately. string trimmer was used to get to bare dirt (of what was still alive).

bermuda has come back in some areas where there was enough sun, getting the upper hand in periods of stress from dryness and poor maintenance practices. not helpful to your situation but that's the story


----------



## Bunnysarefat (May 4, 2017)

I think in theory you should be able to hit the area with the right mix of herbicides that will beat back the St Augustine and not harm the Bermuda. Quinchlorac comes to mind, but you need to wait a bit if this is brand new Bermuda seed just germinated.


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

J_nick said:


> You could always spray some MSMA. It will kill the St Aug but the Bermuda will be fine.


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

I'm doing it. I'm trying to 'phase' out the St. A and let the Bermuda fill in. I'm cutting it low, using some MSMA casually and fertilizing.


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

I just went online to buy MSMA and they will not sell it to South Carolina residents. Quinchloric is an option however, is it safe to use on Bermuda above 90 degrees. We are at that time of year where we stay in the high 80 to 90 degree range


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

Link to label:

https://www.solutionsstores.com/amfilerating/file/download/file_id/117/

I didn't see a temperature limitation, but I only did a very quick scan.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Quinclorac doesn't have a temperature restriction. It just says not to use MSO on seedlings


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

Topcat said:


> I just went online to buy MSMA and they will not sell it to South Carolina residents. Quinchloric is an option however, is it safe to use on Bermuda above 90 degrees. We are at that time of year where we stay in the high 80 to 90 degree range


I have a 2.5 gallon jug of MSMA that I don't need, nor has is it ever been used. I think it might still be sealed. PM me if interested.


----------

